# Clash of the Titans 3D Blu-Ray and others



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lately I have been watching a lot of 3D Blu-Rays. It's been fun and here are a few of my notes.

First, do not waste your money on the 3D version of Clash of the Titans. The whole thing has been converted from 2D to 3D. It looks terrible and not worthy of a 3D release.

A Christmas Carol with Jim Carrey on the other hand looks fantastic. Excellent use of 3D with lots of depth to please the eyes. Best motion capture I have ever seen as well.

Open Season has some pretty good 3D. I just wish the movie was a little better. The 3D version is definitely worth it if you like the movie.

The Polar Express is very good and translates well to home 3D. Looks much better than the anaglyph (red-green glasses) version.

I also got my hands on a few IMAX features as well - Grand Canyon, Dinosaurs Alive, Space Station 3D. All have excellent 3D. Grand Canyon is a bit preachy about conservation but still fun to watch. Dinosaurs Alive is kind of lame and much of the 3D is forced in your face.

I'm happy to see more 3D Blu-Rays coming to market. I'm not buying all of them, but will report my findings as I get them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What's the best 3D title you've seen this far? A Christmas Carol?
Also, what's your 3D setup?

I'm enjoying 3D so far. My free _How To Train A Dragon _should arrive soon.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Here's a review of Christmas Carol, http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articles/jeffkleist/kleist111810.html .

BTW, the IMAX:Space Station 3D title appears to be in 2D for the first 3:13 of the Blu-Ray. The question is did Warner make a mistake in the authoring of it or was it that way in the movie (I could swear it was all 3D when I saw it at KSC), folks are trying to get an answer from Warner on it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RAD said:


> BTW, the IMAX:Space Station 3D title appears to be in 2D for the first 3:13 of the Blu-Ray. The question is did Warner make a mistake in the authoring of it or was it that was in the movie (I could swear it was all 3D when I saw it at KFC), folks are trying to get an answer from Warner on it.


I thought it looked kind of funny. I will take another look. I also noticed that in a few scenes of The Polar Express. It's like it goes from real 3D to "faked". I tend to think it's deliberate for some reason.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

sigma1914 said:


> What's the best 3D title you've seen this far?


It's a toss up. Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs and Christmas Carol. Both are pretty good. Monster House is a very close second.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RAD said:


> BTW, the IMAX:Space Station 3D title appears to be in 2D for the first 3:13 of the Blu-Ray. The question is did Warner make a mistake in the authoring of it or was it that way in the movie (I could swear it was all 3D when I saw it at KFC), folks are trying to get an answer from Warner on it.


Yes, it was in 3D all the way through in the IMAX theater. There is definitely something wrong with the Blu-Ray. As you said, the first 3 minutes are NOT 3D.

I guess I need to amend what I said earlier about my favorite 3D Blu-Ray. Definitely Space Station 3D. It's great demo material.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> What's the best 3D title you've seen this far? A Christmas Carol?
> Also, what's your 3D setup?
> 
> I'm enjoying 3D so far. My free _How To Train A Dragon _should arrive soon.


Yet to come - *Despicable Me *is out December 14th....*3D* and other formats.


----------



## 3dtvs (Dec 1, 2010)

also the legend of the gardians comes out december 17th. I think 3ds going to be a huge market this year. lots of great movies coming.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just wish they would knock off the exclusive crap. I managed to pick up (with a little extra money) a copy of How to Train Your Dragon and the first 3 Shrek movies in 3D off E-Bay. Will be reviewing those when I get them. The trick to getting those relatively cheap is to wait until the final 30 seconds of the auction and hope to hell someone else doesn't jack the price up before then. It took me a few tries but I got them for a reasonable price.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just finished watching How to Train Your Dragon 3D Blu-Ray. Wow! Not bad. Definitely another demo disc. Some of the flying scenes are awesome in 3D.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Next 2 Blu Rays here...

*Despicable Me* 12/14...

*Salt* 12/21....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Next 2 Blu Rays here...
> 
> *Despicable Me* 12/14...
> 
> *Salt* 12/21....


Passing on *Inception*? :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Passing on *Inception*? :eek2:


Maybe...saw it in the commercial theater and thought it was OK and had some near special effects...but as a movie...only so-so.

I'll only get a flick in Blu Ray if I intend to watch it repeatedly (more than once).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Passing on *Inception*? :eek2:


I haven't seen any announcment that it would be released on BD 3D.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well so far I have watched Shrek 1 and 2 on 3D Blu-Ray. You can tell that Shrek 1 was not made with 3D in mind. There isn't a lot of eye-popping stuff to think of. The movie still looks pretty good and its kind of nice to have the 3rd dimension there. Shrek 2 on the other hand is a definite improvement. Lots of good depth. Better than what I expected.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> I haven't seen any announcment that it would be released on BD 3D.


I meant just the regular version BR...I thought that's what he meant, too.

I pre-ordered Inception regular BR & Despicable Me 3D. I'm not a BR disc buyer, never bought many DVDs...I'm going to start since Netflix doesn't do 3D discs, yet. Plus, I want to get the most of my new TV & Oppo 3D BR. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last night I watched the Alice in Wonderland Blu-Ray in 3D. Pretty much what I remember from the IMAX 3D version. Actually seemed a bit better. These discs packages are kind of expensive but considering what you get, its not bad. You get the 3D Blu-ray, the regular Blu-Ray, the DVD and digital copy for about $35 (on Amazon).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK guys, I got my hands on a copy of Avatar on 3D Blu-Ray. This is definitely the crown jewel of them all! The best 3D I have seen. The depth is amazing and extremely immersive. Just as good if not better than the theater since it's a more controlled environment. 

Perfect demo material and completely blows away everything else.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Picking up multiple copies of Despicable Me on Blu Ray combo pack tomorrow (preordered with promo) and SALT comes next week.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> OK guys, I got my hands on a copy of Avatar on 3D Blu-Ray. This is definitely the crown jewel of them all! The best 3D I have seen. The depth is amazing and extremely immersive. Just as good if not better than the theater since it's a more controlled environment.
> 
> Perfect demo material and completely blows away everything else.


Send it over.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Chris Blount" said:


> OK guys, I got my hands on a copy of Avatar on 3D Blu-Ray. This is definitely the crown jewel of them all! The best 3D I have seen. The depth is amazing and extremely immersive. Just as good if not better than the theater since it's a more controlled environment.
> 
> Perfect demo material and completely blows away everything else.


If they had it available to everyone to purchase it I'd be all over it. But I'm going to try to boycott any 3D BD that had an exclusive deal, they pi** me off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> If they had it available to everyone to purchase it I'd be all over it. But I'm going to try to boycott any 3D BD that had an exclusive deal, they pi** me off.


I guess seeing them go on eBay for hundreds of $$$ won't make you feel any happier either then... :eek2:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bad news for anyone looking to buy Avatar without getting a Panasonic set, from http://www.explore3dtv.com/blog/entry/15279/-Avatar-Will-be-a-Panasonic-Exclusive-Until-2012/



> If you have your heart set on owning "Avatar " on Blu-ray 3D, you'd better have a Panasonic 3D TV or a lot of patience. According to Blu-ray.com, Panasonic renewed its rights for the movie, which will keep it an exclusive until February 2012.


Chris, you going to start a rental service for your copy???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> Bad news for anyone looking to buy Avatar without getting a Panasonic set, from http://www.explore3dtv.com/blog/entry/15279/-Avatar-Will-be-a-Panasonic-Exclusive-Until-2012/
> 
> Chris, you going to start a rental service for your copy???


Perhaps....he'll call it ChrisFlix.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Bad news for anyone looking to buy Avatar without getting a Panasonic set, from http://www.explore3dtv.com/blog/entry/15279/-Avatar-Will-be-a-Panasonic-Exclusive-Until-2012/
> 
> Chris, you going to start a rental service for your copy???


Geezus...I'll never see Avatar 3D. If anyone gets it & wants to trade for a short time, then PM me...I have 3D BRs of How To Train A Dragon, Alice In Wonderland, & Despicable Me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps....he'll call it ChrisFlix.


LOL! I like that!

You know, it really wouldn't be that hard to get. Simply buy the starter kit then sell the glasses. You still might be in about $100 deep but at least you can enjoy it now instead of in 2012.

The start kit is on Amazon for $287.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-TY-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1292385804&sr=8-1


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> LOL! I like that!
> 
> You know, it really wouldn't be that hard to get. Simply buy the starter kit then sell the glasses. You still might be in about $100 deep but at least you can enjoy it now instead of in 2012.
> 
> ...


Thanks for not disappointing on the response... !rolling

I figured you'd love the idea... :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As a FYI, if you have a PS3 network connected they've added a couple more 3D movies for rental, and they're only $4.99 each vs. $6.99 on DirecTV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RAD said:


> Here's a review of Christmas Carol, http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articles/jeffkleist/kleist111810.html .
> 
> BTW, the IMAX:Space Station 3D title appears to be in 2D for the first 3:13 of the Blu-Ray. The question is did Warner make a mistake in the authoring of it or was it that way in the movie (I could swear it was all 3D when I saw it at KSC), folks are trying to get an answer from Warner on it.


I finally got an answer from WB about this (after IMAX forwarded the question to them). WB's response about the 2D is:



> In response to your inquiry about IMAX Spacestation 3D, this feature was originally composed and intended for IMAX theatrical exhibition. Warner Bros. worked closely with IMAX to optimize the content for viewing in the home entertainment environment. Certain scenes in the original footage included overwhelming 3D effects not suitable for viewing on 3D televisions. To ensure Blu-ray 3D™ is the most enjoyable viewing experience possible, we present these select scenes in 2D.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

We watched IMAX Space Station 3D last night. I'll be using it to demo. Legend of the Guardians - The Owls of Ga'hoole is tonight's feature.

The problem we had with Christmas Carol is it was so dark. Not the brightness/contrast but because so much of it took place at night. But very impressive 3D I must say.


----------

